# Bad Girls is all back to front!



## badkitty (1 Oct 2009)

I don't suppose there is a way around this, but I'm going to ask anyway...

Is there any way for the posting/rambling in the social groups to be put back the way it was - ie newest post at the top of the first page?
It's a pain having to go right back to page 1 of 38, then jump to the last page everytime I want to talk rubbish with my pals...

(to be honest, it's really Oscarplu. I'm worried about him...he doesn't seem to be able to cope with change... )

Thanks Shaun...

Badkitty.(A Bad Girl.)


----------



## Shaun (1 Oct 2009)

I'll add it to the to-do list ...


----------



## Lisa21 (1 Oct 2009)

_Oh Shaun if you can do that then you are even more wonderful than I already think you are_
_I have just got myself so confuddled in bad girls that i have had to go and lie down. With Osca. And THATS how rumours get started..............._


----------



## badkitty (1 Oct 2009)

Thanks Shaunbabe..


----------



## Crackle (1 Oct 2009)

Is it not back to front anyway, I mean you're bad girls who are really good girls pretendin'


----------



## Lisa21 (1 Oct 2009)

_Crackle, I can assure you that I am always very good  _


----------



## phil_hg_uk (1 Oct 2009)

Lisa21 said:


> _Crackle, I can assure you that I am always very good  _



Yes at been very bad


----------



## Crackle (1 Oct 2009)

Lisa21 said:


> _Crackle, I can assure you that I am always very good  _


----------



## Lisa21 (1 Oct 2009)

Aah but answer me this Crackle and Phil..............is it better to be very good at being a bad girl, or very bad at being good. Or are they the same?? And if I was to be good badly, would that be as good as being bad and doing it very good. Confused yet?????


I am!!!


----------



## Crackle (1 Oct 2009)

Lisa21 said:


> Aah but answer me this Crackle and Phil..............is it better to be very good at being a bad girl, or very bad at being good. Or are they the same?? And if I was to be good badly, would that be as good as being bad and doing it very good. Confused yet?????





Just keep being who you are.


----------



## Lisa21 (1 Oct 2009)

Crackle said:


> Just keep being who you are.


----------



## Shaun (11 Oct 2009)

Sort order now sorted.


----------



## BigonaBianchi (10 Dec 2009)

Dam...I liked them back to front


----------

